# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Counter Strike 1.8

## DORJANBITI

A di ndonjeri perj jush ndonje adrese per te shkarkuar  Counter Strike 1.8 dhe sa Mb mund te jete afersisht????

----------


## Gerdi

mos e ke fjalen per CS 1.6? se 1.8 nuk eshte as ne steam dhe un kam acc steam. nqs do 1.6 provo kete torrent kurse ketu ke Source  1.66GB

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Prit sa te dali ndonje kpoje pirate!

----------


## KOKASHTA

Ej se spara ja kam haberin se u be kohe pa lujt CS...Paska dale 1.8 a apo ja fut si kau peles ky mosha?

Hajt shendet e rrespekte

----------


## Gerdi

nuk ma ha mendja un kerkova dhe sgjeta asgje per 1.8

----------


## DORJANBITI

Ne ne Divjake kemi disa dite qe po e luajm kete loje!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Gerdi

vet steam ka 1.6 nuk e di ca te te them, po ndoshta ajo 1.8 mund te jet thjesht ne nje mod dhe jo version i vertet.

----------


## Harakiri

Mos e ka fjalen per HLGuard 1.8 qe ndalon perdorimin e hileve (bah sa kohe kisha pa e perdorur kete fjale) ne Counter-Strike.

----------


## Gerdi

lol ate gjeta dhe une po asgje tjeter qe te ket lidhje me fjalen CS dhe 1.8 :/

----------


## DORJANBITI

> vet steam ka 1.6 nuk e di ca te te them, po ndoshta ajo 1.8 mund te jet thjesht ne nje mod dhe jo version i vertet.


Mund te jete edhe keshtu por ne desktopin e kompjuterit ku une kam luajtur shkruhej cou. strike 1.8..

----------


## Harakiri

Ohu sa mbrapa qenkeni ju...

----------


## NBAlbania

Nuk ka dale ende Counter Strike 1.8.Mos kerko kot

----------


## FreeZe

Ju te divjakes jeni shume te avancuar.Ka dale nai Bill Gates atje ne divjake dhe ka kriju Counter-strike 1.8.Ska dal 1.7 akome e jo mo 1.8.Shko tek website steam dhe shife qe nuk ka dale akoma.Hajde bye .

----------


## Gerdi

kshu ju genjejne game centers andej ne divjake? :P

----------


## DORJANBITI

[QUOTE=FreeZe]Ska dal 1.7 akom[quote]

Ca thua mo????????????????????????????

----------


## KOKASHTA

[QUOTE=DORJANBITI][QUOTE=FreeZe]Ska dal 1.7 akom


> Ca thua mo????????????????????????????


Ec aty divjaka, se ktu jam vete ...

Ej, po ju shifni se eshte e riemeruar ne desktop me emrin counter strike 1.8 dhe i hidhni ketu ne forum. Qe te thuash qe luaj versionin 1.8 duhet te kesh te dhena qe eshte me te vertete ai version dhe jo thjeshte eshte riemeruar.

Hajt gjith te mirat.

P.S Ai qe permendi 1.7...Ka dale 1.7 ka dale, me duket se qeke icik mbrapa me sahatin ti plako  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## KOKASHTA

Edhe nje gje o divjaka... Po ma pe ate erin i beji te fala nga kokashta se me njeh vete ai. Dhe i thuaj qe spaska qene per shkolle ai kokqypi, ai qenke i lindur vetem per te luajtur lojra ne PC me strategjii. I thuaj qe po te kapi kokashta do ti vere ata dy dhembet qe i mungojne.

P>S Ai eri qe ka qene ne rumani me shkolle dhe ka qene dhe ne tr. per stomatologji dhe asnje shkolle smundi ta mbaje dot.

Hajt!

----------


## DORJANBITI

Mos e quajne per ta tallur picule ate Erin?

----------


## KOKASHTA

Me duket se po...po nuk jam shume i sigurte pasi ketej me emrin eri njihet ai  :buzeqeshje: .
Ka rendesi qe ska 2 dhembe, ka qene me shkolle ne Rumani dhe vajti tek UFO ne tirane kete vit.

Kalofsh mire!

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

PO me 100%  ERI = PIcule

----------

